
2019 Diversity in the Workplace Report - jnpetrov
https://reports.vessy.com/diversity-in-the-workplace/
======
jnpetrov
"Diversity of people drives diversity of thought, improving decision making,
making mistakes based on “group-think” less likely and uncovering
opportunities (in terms of products and markets, etc.) that are non-obvious."

